# 2wd to 4wd flashing



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

light keeps flashing back and forth any sugg. why?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

See if this helps

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=535


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I would say it is flashing slow. I removed both accuators and hooked them to a battery charger and they both moved. Kbec accuator doesn't make any sound when key is turned on or off. Checked all fuse with meter, and to fuse box and they are good. I have read the manual and no luck there. Any suggestion on what to do next? Also checked speed sensor connection, but sitting in neutral sometimes the speeddo will read 1 to 2 mph. If I turn the headlights on it reads 2wd without flashing back and forth. Really need suggestions and help. Please respond.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Dang, this has been happening for over 3 months and haven't got it figured out? The manual explains exactly what to look for depending on the flash intervals. Let us know the flash sequence, it would help.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Its flashing guess its 2 second intervals, 1 second on 2wd and 1 sec on 4wd.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I havent done the rear buss fix yet do u guys think that is the problem?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i wouldnt think that is the problem, but the buss fix is easy and at least you can rule that part out.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

greenmachine said:


> Also checked speed sensor connection, *but sitting in neutral sometimes the speeddo will read 1 to 2 mph*. *If I turn the headlights on it reads 2wd without flashing back and forth*. Really need suggestions and help. Please respond.





greenmachine said:


> I havent done the rear buss fix yet do u guys think that is the problem?


 
dude based on whut u said.. that IS the problem. fix that thing!


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm at the buss con. but I dont see any black with yellow stripe wires ? do I have to unravel the tape further to find them?


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

so how many wires are there 6 or8 ? some of those black with yellow wires are different guage wires I think I got 6 of them but some of the b/yellow wires have colored dots on them do I put all six together


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

there is a how to on here i did. i cant remember how many of each but i think there is 4 browns and 4 whites and 6 black/yellow. you put all the black/yellows in one group and then the browns in one group then the whites in a group so you should have three groups then wire nut or soldier or butt connector its up to you then tape it back

if your reading speed and not moving thats kinda odd so that part could be caused by the buss, but i don't think the flashing would be but who knows

i know if i had an 05,06 fixing the buss connector would be the first thing i would do it will save so much head ache


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

In the how to's in one of the last pics it shows b/y wires in the connecter that are cut off. my connecter only has 4 white wires and 4 brown wires no b/y wires to the connecter. dont know ? b/y? wires


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

are you sure you are looking at the right one?


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

there are no black with yellow wires to the connecter just the 4 browns and 4 whites.I'm pretty sure im in the right spot


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2013

the way it looks there you have white, brown, and black/yellow.
maybe you need to remove more tape.


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

got alot of tape off I just dont see that many b/y wires like the pic in how to's ,but the connecter has six more slots in it with no wires in there .but in the last pic it shows that all the b/y wires been cut off the connecter. if that makes any sence to you


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

ok found the blackand yellow wires in a yellow connecter further down the harness but it has 14 b/y wires that go to it. This connecter is just like the white one but is yellow. do I splice all those wires together? any 1 ever seen this set up?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

did you buy your bike new??? it sounds like some one already cut your blacl/yellow wires out. some people fix the buss conector by removing only the black/yellow wires because they are the neg wires but i feel the best way to fix it is to remove the whole connector


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

brand new and their is 14 black/yellow wires that are in a yellow plug just like the white one about 8" down the wire harness. That's where I think I need to splice together


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

all the wires should be in the one connector. so yours looks like this with know black/yellows??








and this is where it is located


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

sure does


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

*two separate connecters*


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

*white and brown wires clipped and bundled*


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

*yellow plug with 14 black/yellow stripe wires*


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

any 1 ever seen one like this?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nope, is yours a late 06? because so of the 06 were supposed to be fixed maybe thats there fix or it


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

dont know what month but on another site the said the black/yellow wires were further down the harness thats the only way I found them. My ? is why are there 14 black/yellow wires in this yellow plug when there should be 6 or 8.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea youve got me on this one, i hate to tell you what to do because ive never done anything with the connector your at sorry


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

well i just swaped ECU with a friend and no more blinkie blinkie! I think u guys were right by the buss con. Fried my ECU (box next to cdi) the buss was melted a little bit. I think I got it !!!thanks to all that have replied and MUD IN MY BLOOD this site is the ....


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

glad to hear that man! bike problems resolved!


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

any 1 have a ecu for sale?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

man that is good to hear, now you need to go for a ride and enjoy


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

greenmachine said:


> any 1 have a ecu for sale?


Start a thread in the WTB section. Someone may have one.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

PM Sent


----------

